# ATI Radeon problem (kein dri)

## bloodstix

Hallo zusammen,

is ne weile her das ich Linux benutzt hab (Suse 7.2) und es hat sich ja einiges geändert  :Smile: 

Ich sitz seid 2 Tagen daran meine ATI-Radeon ans laufen zu bekommen.

Laut "lspci" ist es eine Radeon 9200, laut Windows-Gerätemanager ist es eine 9250.

Habe agpgart und drm momentan fest im kernel (kernel 2.6.27-r8, gentoo-sources)

X startet ohne Probleme.

Mitlwerweile hab ichs also soweit das der Treiber richtig läuft und x sauber ohne errors startet ...

Mein problem ist jetzt -> Ich krieg ums verrecken die 3D-Hardware beschleunigung nicht ans laufen

glxinfo gibt mir immer "direct rendering: no" aus.

Im moment ist der Treiber in der xorg.conf "radeon" und es ist xf86-video-ati installiert.

Section "dri" gibts bei mir in der xorg.conf, Gruppe ist "video" rechte sind "0666"

habe im moment weder ati-drivers noch ati-drivers-extra installiert, 

da ich bei denen die man installieren kann (nicht maskierte, 8.501) immer Fehler beim kompilieren habe. 

Hatte mir dann erklären lassen wie man pakete unmaskiert und die 8.542 ausprobiert, jedoch krieg ich dazu nicht die passenden

ati-drivers-extra emerged weil ich nicht weiss welche das sind.

Hat da jemand konkret tipps wie ich da rangehen kann? Bzw. was ich machen muss um funktionierende Treiber sauber zu installieren?

Falls weitere infos von nöten sind, bitte fragen  :Smile: 

----------

## theotherjoe

Ich betreibe die gleiche karte und DRI laeuft.

Zum vergleich haenge ich meine xorg.conf 

und Xorg.0.log an:

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

#    Option  "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

#       FontPath     "built-ins"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      380   310     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SAM"

        ModelName    "SyncMaster"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 85.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]

        Option      "AccelMethod"  "EXA"

        Option      "RenderAccel"    "true"

        #Option      "AGPMode"        "4"

        #Option      "DynamicClocks"  "true"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

        Option      "DMAForXv"       "true"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]"

        BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 16

#       DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     32

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group       0

    Mode        0666

EndSection

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

[code:1:d685e2a568]

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux bigbuzz 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 #8 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 21 17:09:09 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 06 February 2009  08:58:23AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 21 17:11:35 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x7a66e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI: (0@2:7:0) Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder rev 5, Mem @ 0xfb000000/16777216

(--) PCI:*(0@5:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] rev 1, Mem @ 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xfeaf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000c800/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0@5:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/134217728, 0xfeae0000/65536

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [41] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [42] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [43] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [44] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [45] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [46] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [47] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [48] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [49] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [50] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [51] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [52] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [53] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 6.10.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

        ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250,

        ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870,

        ATI Mobility RADEON M98, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670],

        ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650], ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI RV610,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI RV610,

        ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610, ATI RV670,

        ATI Radeon HD3870, ATI Radeon HD3850, ATI RV670,

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Radeon HD 4550, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

        ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [41] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [42] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [43] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [44] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [45] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [46] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [47] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [48] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [49] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [50] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [51] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [52] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [53] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [36] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [37] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [38] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [41] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [42] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [43] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [44] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [45] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [46] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [47] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [48] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [49] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [50] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [51] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [52] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [53] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [54] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [55] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [56] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [57] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [58] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000feaf0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000feaf0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 5 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DMAForXv" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5960)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e0000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:05:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:05:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.29.0

(**) RADEON(0): Page Flipping enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Max desktop size set to 2048x1200

(II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf

(II) RADEON(0): If you are having trouble with 3D, reduce the desktop size by adjusting the Virtual line to your xorg.conf

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 40000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 16600, sclk: 166.000000, mclk: 240.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=16600

(II) RADEON(0): Bios Connector table:

(II) RADEON(0): Port0: DDCType-0x60, DACType-1, TMDSType-1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Port1: DDCType-0x64, DACType-2, TMDSType-1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): Port5: DDCType-0x0, DACType-2, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-5

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): DFP table revision: 4

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: NTSC

(II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

 Monitor   -- AUTO

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- None

 DDC Type  -- 0x60

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

 Monitor   -- AUTO

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- 0x64

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

 Monitor   -- AUTO

 Connector -- STV

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- None

 DDC Type  -- 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 19

(II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   64.11  1024 1080 1184 1344  768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   38.22  800 832 912 1024  600 601 604 622 -hsync +vsync (37.3 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   23.86  640 656 720 800  480 481 484 497 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 13  Serial#: 1195913529

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2003  Week: 13

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreenSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.40

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.318 whiteY: 0.339

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 85 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 130 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: HCLW308734

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff004c2d130039314847

(II) RADEON(0):         0d0d01030f261f8cea6f8ba25a4d9424

(II) RADEON(0):         1a5156bfef8081806140454031400101

(II) RADEON(0):         010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) RADEON(0):         1300782d1100001e000000fd0038551e

(II) RADEON(0):         510d000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) RADEON(0):         796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0):         0048434c573330383733340a2020000c

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 19

(II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   64.11  1024 1080 1184 1344  768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   38.22  800 832 912 1024  600 601 604 622 -hsync +vsync (37.3 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   23.86  640 656 720 800  480 481 484 497 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 13  Serial#: 1195913529

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2003  Week: 13

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreenSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.40

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.318 whiteY: 0.339

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 85 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 130 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: HCLW308734

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff004c2d130039314847

(II) RADEON(0):         0d0d01030f261f8cea6f8ba25a4d9424

(II) RADEON(0):         1a5156bfef8081806140454031400101

(II) RADEON(0):         010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) RADEON(0):         1300782d1100001e000000fd0038551e

(II) RADEON(0):         510d000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) RADEON(0):         796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0):         0048434c573330383733340a2020000c

in RADEONProbeOutputModes

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 19

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1280x1024

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (380, 310) mm

(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (93, 98)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, mod

----------

## bloodstix

So in etwa sieht meine config auch aus, das sollte passen.

Kannst du mir auch sagen welche Treiber du genau installiert hast (opensource oder propritäre ati treiber?), bzw wie du bei der x11-installation vorgegangen bist?

Wäre sehr nett!

----------

## theotherjoe

im Xorg.0.log tauchen die einzelnen treiber mit

ihren identifikationsmeldungen auf. hier sind die

wichtigsten packages die installiert sind: 

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4

x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.10.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0

media-libs/mesa-7.3

----------

## bloodstix

ich glaub ich hab das problem entdeckt^^ hab grad noch in anderen foren etc gesucht und mal auf der dri.sf.net seite geschaut.

bin grad nicht unter linux aber ich glaube, das mir 

# LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo | grep rendering

sowas ausgeben wird:

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 5.3.0 r200 (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/r200_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: unable to load driver: r200_dri.so 

weil ich denke das ich kein mesa installiert habe  :Smile:   (was vielleicht in den docs mal mit vermerkt werden sollte, da SEHR viele dieses problem haben)

werd gleich mal versuchen mesa zu mergen und hoffen das es dann klappt, weil konfiguriert ist alles richtig!

----------

## bloodstix

Wunderbär  :Smile:  ... hat geklappt. Mesa war zwar installiert, aber da es installiert war bevor das flag video_cards="radeon" gesetzt war, war anscheinend das treibermodul nicht mitinstalliert worden.

glxinfo gab mir genau die ausgabe die ich im vorpost vermutet habe, hab mesa neu gemerged und rebootet und es geht  :Smile: 

*freu*

----------

## toralf

 *bloodstix wrote:*   

> Mesa war zwar installiert, aber da es installiert war bevor das flag video_cards="radeon" gesetzt war, 

 

```
 emerge  --newuse 
```

hilft da oftmals.

----------

## bloodstix

@toralf: da ich aber kein paket installiert habe welches mesa installiert haben könnte und es in dem guide auch nicht drinsteht, saug ich mir nichtmal eben die vermutung aus den fingern das da ja schon was ohne radeon support kompiliert sein könnte, was maßgeblich für den xserver ist. Sollte vielleicht mal im Doc angepasst oder drauf hingewiesen werden? ... Danke für dein Verständnis!

----------

## toralf

Nun ja, nach einer Änderung der use-flags bzw. entsprechender Variablen in make.conf ist ein 

```
emerge --keep-going --nospinner --newuse --update --ask --verbose --deep --tree --with-bdeps=y world
```

jedoch nie verkehrt ...

----------

